# Free editing tool:Pixlr



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Not photoshop but pretty good for the price!

http://www.pixlr.com/


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

have you ever tried GIMP? That's a good one too.....


----------

